# Took me about 8 years but i finally pulled the trigger



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Finally bought my first duck boat took me 8 years but decided this was the year.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

thats the exact rig I want!


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Woooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww Very nice boat.That is my dream duck boat by far.Good Luck in all your safe hunting ventures.


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

What brand is it?How big is the motor?Do you have anymore pics so I can really dream big?Thanks for sharing your good fortune.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks. Its a 1751 excel with a 35hp mud buddy hd. Avery blind.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

That's starting out in style.


----------



## woodcraft2263 (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw you on erie this weekend , you need some backing up lessons ! Your method will blow out your back! Too funny


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

woodcraft2263 said:


> I saw you on erie this weekend , you need some backing up lessons ! Your method will blow out your back! Too funny


lol!!! Yep that was me.:lol: I do need some lesson that's for sure. i was fine getting the boat in the water i used the motor to guide me but when there's no boat on the trailer i cant see nothing. next time i will have to use the force.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice boat.



zx10r2004 said:


> lol!!! Yep that was me.:lol: I do need some lesson that's for sure. i was fine getting the boat in the water i used the motor to guide me *but when there's no boat on the trailer i cant see nothing*. next time i will have to use the force.


Try putting the tailgate down on your truck, makes it much easier to see the trailer.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Fantastic rig. I bought a new 1860 excel f4 v-front with the mud buddy 5500 black death this spring. I have nothing to tell you but great, great things. I put the shaggy blind on it and have wondered if it is gonna get replaced with an avery next time (had avery's in past and liked them). I use this boat for fishing, bow fishing, obviously duck hunting, as a tender to my layout when we only take one and for hours and hours of scouting. You're gonna love it!!! Congrats! :coolgleam


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

I've seen people with the fold down flags near the tires that they put up to back in and out with then fold down when traveling on the roadways.

Just a thought


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Sweet......


----------



## CoyotePete (Nov 17, 2005)

Do you like that blind? Do the ducks bust you when it's all set-up? I have a scissor style blind on my boat and it's falling apart. I've been thinking about that Avery-style but it'll probably take me 8-years to pull the trigger on that too!

Like you, I shopped for a long time. But you definitely got a nicer rig than me. 

Congrats!


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I helped you last Sunday get the boat on the trailer from the lead unit

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is an awesome looking setup. Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

you bought the "oh (bleep)" handle for that thing, right?!!

Yippee-ki-yay, mutha....


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking to get a rig after the season, I'm sick of small and cramped and half heart attacks pulling on junk outboards.
Can someone tell be the benefit of the float pods on the back.
Also, for those of you that air boat, how do you conceal those things.
Pros and cons of a pontoon,?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

peters said:


> I think I helped you last Sunday get the boat on the trailer from the lead unit
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yeah , that was me. thanks alot again.im going make some taller guides with trailer lights built in them so i can see while taking the boat out.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice rig, I have a 18 foot war eagle with 35 hp mud buddy and it does 11 mph with two guys and gear. How fast is yours? Nice rig for shallows but a long hull going a few miles. I used mine for layout tender also. No reverse, pretty hard to setup decoys.


----------

